
Energy Efficiency: A New Concern for Application Software Developers - mpweiher
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2017/12/223044-energy-efficiency/fulltext
======
adrianN
I like the articles [1] by Bruce Dawson where he investigates power
consumption on his laptop. He also gives some advice about writing power
efficient software.

[1] [https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2016/03/08/power-
wastage-o...](https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2016/03/08/power-wastage-on-
an-idle-laptop/)

------
danpalmer
Apple's tooling in Xcode for measuring this for native mobile apps is pretty
good, but I imagine it's much harder to optimise for mobile web apps and I
don't know of any comparable tooling.

~~~
IndrekR
It is possible to do it "the hard way". In 2012/2013 I consulted on power
consumption measurement of one communications app where separate measuring
jigs were built for iPhone 5. Little bit of custom electronics and automation
made wonders -- IIRC the app shipped with 4x lower power consumption than
initially measured. There are really no barriers to doing this the same way
today for web apps. On platforms where you have a good access to the battery
monitor and high res RTC, you may even get along without extra hardware.

------
afraca
For what it's worth, I also seem to have sqlserver installed because of Visual
Studio, but I have no SQLEXPRESS process (checked in services.msc). Perhaps
they did change how this works by default since 2016/03/08

------
etr-strike
And back to C we go.

~~~
ateesdalejr
I'd have to agree. :) Many of these new technologies like electron and node
are more RAM hogs than anything else. Sure they boost productivity but you
need a really high end laptop with at least 8GB of RAM to run anything
smoothly.

~~~
agmcleod
C is neither here nor there. Really anything compiling down to the platform
code would improve things. Running a browser environment for these
applications is just not as efficient. But also the UI tooling outside of web
is also not very good. While you're right about productivity, we also just
happen to have a large workforce that knows the webstack very well, but not so
much QT or UWP or AppKit.

